# 2 step drywall bench



## plastersurgeon (May 2, 2009)

During a recent visit from a Ministry safety inspector, one of my subs working on a 2 step bench was told he'd be fined if he continued to use this type of drywall bench. Problem is that the platform he stands on to work has to be 18" minimum width according to regs. The inspector says to use the mini baker scaffold, which in my experience installing drywall, are very easily tipped and more of a hazard than anything else.

Called the Construction Safety Assoc., advisor there says ladders of any kind cannot be used to work from - just to be used as means to access work platform.

The only bench I've been able to find that would meet regs is 60" long x 20" wide x 21" high - which is rather large and cumbersome, wouldn't be long enough for 2 guys to use doing ceilings, heavy, etc.

Anybody out there had this problem? I'd appreciate any solutions you might be able to offer... thanks!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

dont live in a socialist country where they like to oppress you so much :thumbsup:

I dunno, those saw horse are the sturdiest things i have ever worked on. Maybe set up some of that small scaffolding on wheels.


----------



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

Im a drywall taper from Ontario.The **** we have to put up with in order to make 
a dollar. The Ministry Of Safety are so unrealistic with many of its laws. Socialist county, you are right my friend.Im thinking more and more of living elsewhere.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Totally agree, sometimes those guys are so unrealistic. We use those benches all the time with a 14" expandable aluminum plank. What about putting 2 planks on the bench ? wonder if that would be legal. Did you know you're supposed to have every manual for every tool in your truck? IDIOTS!!!


----------



## buildstrong009 (Mar 27, 2009)

*2 step drywall bench...*

I do agree that sometimes those guys are really unrealistic. Thanks for the posting. I got aware of this problem.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

From my expierience safety inspectors in our province are either cantankerous old arseholes who enjoy throwing the book at people, or women who have studied the rules and have no practical justification for any infraction.

If the safety inspector is only passing through make him happy and hide the 2-step until he's gone. If its a full time guy screw a piece of plywood to it temporarily lol.


----------



## tonyvlx (Oct 30, 2005)

These f__Kin inspectors treat us like criminals. Id like for them to work with us for a week using "there laws and regulations". Real world experience is the only way for these law makers to understand. The best is when they come into the house were working on and quickly search every sq inch for stilts.LOL they got nothing better to do. I tell them "stilts are in the truck" lol


----------

